# my little man dai bach



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Dai bach is very handsome


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah, what a sweetie!!!!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

thank you he's a proper mammy's boy


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy, I love the bow tie


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha what a lover boy!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> What a gorgeous boy, I love the bow tie


it was his st davids day photo


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous little man


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

sianrees1979 said:


> it was his st davids day photo


Ah so cute.
One of the forum members (shetlandlover) did a photo for me which I use for St. Davids day - it is my sig pic


----------

